# Plant ID



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

This plant came with my shrimp can anyone id it for me. thanks


----------



## JSCOOK (Feb 29, 2008)

It looks like "Riccia fluitans" to me


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

looks like Pellia (Monosolenium tenerum)

http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/monosolenium.html


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yep thats what is Pellia Thanks


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Nice to see they came through for you!

And might I add, very nice colour you've got yourself there


----------



## JSCOOK (Feb 29, 2008)

h_s said:


> looks like Pellia (Monosolenium tenerum)
> 
> http://www.aquatic-gardeners.org/monosolenium.html


Cool ... I've heard people talk about this stuff but never seen it myself.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Nice to see they came through for you!
> 
> And might I add, very nice colour you've got yourself there


Thanks I didnt sleep much over the weekend they are coloring up more now that they area little warmer . Iam so excited    I have the tank right beside my bed. lol


----------

